# Hoi from Switzerland



## Rockpen (Dec 13, 2012)

Rockpen here, I am from Colorado and now live in Switzerland, I have been riding since the mid 90's and use to live in Avon (Beaver Creek). I have no idea how many days I have as I lost count years ago but I did have a 10 year stretch of 100+ days. Now I have a little son and have joined the "real world" which means I only get about 50 days a year, have more money and more time to do useless shit like post on Internet forums,lol.


----------

